# Cables alargadores y cables normales



## Anidem (Mar 12, 2007)

Alguien podría explicarme la diferencia entre cables alargadores y los cables normales y corrientes?
Dónde esta la diferencia entre un cable alargador USB y un cable USB? Qué distinción es la que realiza la palabra "alargador"?
Gracias.


----------



## sir rodrigo (Mar 14, 2007)

Hola si tu te refieres a los alargadores USB son cables que sirven exactamente igual a las extensiones de voltaje no hay diferencia.-


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 14, 2007)

El alargador tiene un conector macho y otro hembra


----------

